# new pictures of full body of wondering what breed these are



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

hey these are new new pics of prince and freckles trying to find what breed they are. thx Jason


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the gizzle one looks like a young homer to me, the other could be the Bagdad like what was mentioned before in another thread. here is the link to what George posted. hope he can take another look;
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=423073&postcount=8


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

~pigeonlover~ said:


> hey these are new new pics of prince and freckles trying to find what breed they are. thx Jason


*Hi Jason,as I said before I believe that they look like they could be BAGDAD.Who did you get these birds from and what he say they were?*GEORGE


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

hi george they are two of margarets birds


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

they where a couple of her rescue birds


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The young one I still think could very well be a homer. The white one is definitely NOT a homer.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Becky,

I have a homer cock that looks very similar to the bird in question. He has the same big cere and his wattles also look the same, very large and carunculated toward the head, while they are smooth distally.

I would also like to add that racing homers are a very 'mixed' looking breed. There is no real standard of perfection for them so it is very difficult to specify which birds look like homers and which don't. It pretty much depends on which 'types' of homer you have seen.

We mostly have the 'normal' largish homers here in South Africa (similar to Belgian/Dutch) strains, but I have also seen some smaller birds. Some have carunculated wattles, some smooth. Some have large eye cere with two rings, some have almost none. Some have long legs, other's short. Some I think look very much compact and strong like the dragoons, others again (like English carriers) are thin long-necked and almost frail looking. All these different types of birds could be good racers though. 

Every homer man selects for slightly different visual traits in his stock and this leads to a 'breed' with a variety of different visible attributes. Though all still homers ;-) It is perhaps better if we never call a bird a homer, but rather name it for the birds it resembles. I'll be calling my homer a bagdad cross from now on!


----------

